# Brand new EvH 5150 III head and cab *PICS INSIDE*



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup - Just picked it up and I am very excited. Unfortunately I have to wait for someone to get home to help me lift the cab down 20 steps into the basement lol ><

I tried out every amp and "The Guitar Shop" and "L.A. Music" and decided on this one. Loved everything about that distortion since the first time I tried it. Not to mention the nice Fender cleans:smile:


























I will record a video on the tube in a bit


----------



## enforcer505 (Jan 25, 2008)

dear god that looks sweet, but must have set up back just abit! lol


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

enforcer505 said:


> dear god that looks sweet, but must have set up back just abit! lol


Thanks !

And yes it did


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn Rich kids and their flashy toys..hehee..just kidding mate, congrats on the new amp...now hope no one lives at least 1mile from your place..hehhe


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> Damn Rich kids and their flashy toys..hehee..just kidding mate, congrats on the new amp...now hope no one lives at least 1mile from your place..hehhe


Thanks! 

And strange you say that, because this morning my neighbour saw me outside and first thing he says is "GOT A NEW AMP?". I'm guessing he had quite a night :S


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Stratocaster said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And strange you say that, because this morning my neighbour saw me outside and first thing he says is "GOT A NEW AMP?". I'm guessing he had quite a night :S


Ahaha..i experience the same thing about 5 weeks ago when i Got my Boogie... 2 days later i get out, see the neighbour, and said "So.you play music hey!"..LOL guess i was louder then i tough..


----------



## Raysus (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow, looks really good. I heard it sounds really good. I need to try one of those.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, so you bought the set, and all new huh?
I was sure you would have went after the used head in the BST section of this board, or the one thats on Craigslist. Heck I'm tempted to pick up one of them, even though I'm relly happy with my 6505+.

Nothing like virgin gear, anyways.

Looking forward to your Youtube vids, most of the ones on YT dont do this amp justice.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Wow, so you bought the set, and all new huh?
> I was sure you would have went after the used head in the BST section of this board, or the one thats on Craigslist. Heck I'm tempted to pick up one of them, even though I'm relly happy with my 6505+.
> 
> Nothing like virgin gear, anyways.
> ...


I've had really bad experience with used amps unfortunately ...*remembers previous used Roland Cube 60*.

I decided I wanted something powerful and would last me many many years, so I decided to go new! I love it and sounds great! Will get around to recording them vids on youtube soon!

And Brent at Guitar Shop got it down to $2975 - no tax added!

Not saying the used head here is bad, in fact I'm sure it's a good head in perfect condition...but atleast now my soul is satisfied :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

not a bad price!

im all about used gear, so far so good .

yeah amps are loud.. my neighbours (on both sides) are aaaaawfully cool about there being a 120W full stack in my basement haha


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm all for used gear as well also now. i will never pay retail anymore..


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Haters!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Stratocaster said:


> Haters!


Nah, dont take it personally. 
I'm just cheap, other than clothes, gasoline and food, I buy hardly anything brand new.

But I can appreciate that you cant put a price on finding the tone you love. Some of us will spend thousands on different gear looking for it. And some of us _enjoy_ doing just that . But if you found the tone you love, store bought, more power to you.

Send me a PM in a year when you're ready to sell the amp  lol


For some reason, I thought the 5150III at Guitar shop was cream in colour?! Must've sold that one before you got yours.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

im also cheap.

and i tend to spend exorbitant amounts on music related things, so i have to be cheap to keep it up haha.

for the record, i will probably be dropping in the neighbourhood of $2800 on my next amp.. glad i already have a great cab  haha


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Nah, dont take it personally.
> I'm just cheap, other than clothes, gasoline and food, I buy hardly anything brand new.
> 
> But I can appreciate that you cant put a price on finding the tone you love. Some of us will spend thousands on different gear looking for it. And some of us _enjoy_ doing just that . But if you found the tone you love, store bought, more power to you.
> ...




:smile:

And yea, the ivory coloured 5150III is at the store owners house right now. It was signed by EVH and he's selling it for $3600 lawl.


----------



## unison thrush (Nov 17, 2007)

Beautiful purchase man!! I have loved all the clips that I heard of it so far, I could only imagine in person what it would sound like.....................lofu


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

unison thrush said:


> Beautiful purchase man!! I have loved all the clips that I heard of it so far, I could only imagine in person what it would sound like.....................lofu


Thanks! Unfortunately, now it's sitting in my basement with a big sheet over it because my parents' ears are too old

*looks at amp with a big cloth over it*
*sighs* 
*lights up a cigarette and looks into the horizon*


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks great - enjoy it. Nothing beats getting a new amp. Is it a 3 channel amp? I see 3 Presence knobs on the right hand side.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Looks great - enjoy it. Nothing beats getting a new amp. Is it a 3 channel amp? I see 3 Presence knobs on the right hand side.


Thanks! And yup - 3 channels.

The first channel is your Fender cleans
Second channel is your 80 rock tone, more notably, Eddies "brown" sound
Third channel is your all out death metal tone:rockon2:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Hey Congrats on the new EVH AMP!

I hear you on the cab... what I do when I move a cab alone is tumble it carefully down the stairs. I'm allways moving my cabs so I had to get inventive or individually motivated however you say it I move my cabs up and down about 20 stairs myself... and I own a Lynch Box full stack. Not sure if you have ever seen the Lynch Box... the cabs are OVERSIZED!!! and fun to move myself


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if your parents are saying its too loud..

simply turn it down and keep on playing.

and kingpin, i take it you're glad you dont have mesa oversized recto cabs? lol


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

KHINGPYNN said:


> Hey Congrats on the new EVH AMP!
> 
> I hear you on the cab... what I do when I move a cab alone is tumble it carefully down the stairs. I'm allways moving my cabs so I had to get inventive or individually motivated however you say it I move my cabs up and down about 20 stairs myself... and I own a Lynch Box full stack. Not sure if you have ever seen the Lynch Box... the cabs are OVERSIZED!!! and fun to move myself


Thanks!


Budda said:


> if your parents are saying its too loud..
> 
> simply turn it down and keep on playing.
> 
> and kingpin, i take it you're glad you dont have mesa oversized recto cabs? lol


I feel it's such a waste of tube power if I don't have the volume atleast at 2.5 :frown:


----------



## GibsonTay37 (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful Amp bro, what guitar are you playing with the EVH?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

wanna know the difference between us?

im actually using my amp, and you're not lol. yes you get better tone when its turned up, but i happen to like hearing some distortion even if its at low volume


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> wanna know the difference between us?
> 
> im actually using my amp, and you're not lol. yes you get better tone when its turned up, but i happen to like hearing some distortion even if its at low volume


Atleast it takes up a lot of space:smile:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

GibsonTay37 said:


> Beautiful Amp bro, what guitar are you playing with the EVH?


My guitar isn't anything special.

Just a Fender MIM Fat Strat. Thought of upgrading the bridge P/UP, but decided it's better to look into a new axe all together.


edit: SORRY ABOUT DOUBLE POST


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Mesa Oversized cabs... thank god I don't have those... or an Orange cab either!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

but orange cabs sound so damn good! lol


----------

